# Adi/dod/va



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

I recall a discussion (In a SD committee) 3 years ago and when the notion of "all we need is more education to fix the problems" was beat to death. I also recall the same positions and suggestions on "How to move forward to help fix it" were said then. I also cautioned to watch out for ADI, as what they will try to do with the military will cut out SD programs that do not agree with their accreditation, and unjustifiably shut them out including owner trainers. They will try to corner a market that should not be cornered because of the demand and supply at this time. I personally know great trainers that are no longer part of ADI because they do not believe in there madness from a training and political standpoint. :smirk:

When this notion was suggested I was viewed as being paranoid and not giving ADI the benefit of the doubt as Bla Bla Bla... 3 years later this happens. NO Service Dogs that are not from an ADI accredited org are allowed in VA facilities. Yes I was paranoid indeed:laugh:

(From a petition posted)
"So how did this happen? Assistance Dogs International (ADI) lobbied a few elected officials and had discussions with the United States Army and the Department of Veterans Affairs offered to manage Service Dog training programs on the national level for all Veterans facilities including Department of Veterans Affairs Medical Facilities. What ADI proposed is standards of operation and training service animals with the same level of expertise and training standards throughout the training community. While the ADA does not require certifications for service animals let’s make sure the agencies providing service animals to Disabled Veterans. On paper this is appears to be a great program and is my personal point of view although let’s look at the how ADI is set up and how it hurts an estimated 85% of all Disabled American Veterans with Service Animals. ADI is an organization that certifies only the other organizations, like a club. You pay your dues and you get in.

I reached out to ADI after hearing about "The Honoring America’s Veterans and Caring for Camp Lejeune Bill" being submitted for the President Obama signature. I actually received a phone call back from Ms Suzi Hall who’s official position is the ADI Coordinator. I personally spoke with Ms Hall and she admitted she did not know all the details of HR 1627 and she promised Mr Hudson would contact me. Mr. Hudson was supposed to call me back because I had many concerns about the ADI Process and which service dogs are actually acceptable to be accredited by ADI if the service animal is To this day (a week later) I still have not heard from either party and now Ms Halls email has been disabled and phone calls are not being returned."

VA banning owner trained service dogs. | Windchymes Wanderings
Then there is this
https://www.federalregister.gov/articles/2012/09/05/2012-21784/service-dogs
and this
http://www.change.org/petitions/new...nd-how-it-hurts-the-disabled-american-veteran

I guess it is safe to say it depends on "WHO" is "Educating". Fair?

When it comes to Service Dogs IMO this needs to be the priority.

1. Certification that actually does guarantee performance within acceptable tolerance (not just falsely implies that it does) as we all know that there are a good number of active service dogs from ADI accredited facilities that could not pass a CGC never mind the PAT that is a requirement of ADI.

2. The needs of a person with a legitimate disability as defined by the ADA are met in regards to a Service Dog to mitigate said disability/s

3. The safety of the PWD as well as the general public in regards to Service Dogs.

THEN you can "Educate" as you have something more solid to back up what you are educating people about. SD, TD, EMA, Real SD, Fake SD, Certified, not Certified, you don't need certification, you don’t need a vest to identify, you should identify... Those that are real you do not need to identify (wear a vest), If I dont identify I will get stopped every 10ft in the mall (No vest)....The contradiction and confusion goes on and on and on. 

When measures need to be taken to get some kind of handle on this and you have an org that sees $$$$ first, you’re asking for it. I personally am not blaming the DOD or the government for what happened with ADI and the Veterans. I BLAME ADI. But I was just paranoid 3 years ago and this would not happen with "education".

SDS is a non-profit organization that will offer an alternative to ADI accreditation. The priorities of SDS is as stated above. The mission:

SDSchools 

I do not feel things are getting better I feel they are getting worse, Input?


----------

